# Tivo-style p2p for distribution?



## squeakygoose (Apr 26, 2006)

I think that one of the limiting factors of tivo is it's sole-source distribution network. That is, everyone has to get content and updates directly from Tivo. Obviously they are working towards a device that is more and more network friendly, why not utilize the Tivo community itself to distribute patches and content?

I don't know about everyone else, but my 768kbps upstream doesn't do much while I'm asleep... I wouldn't mind sharing that bandwidth in exchange for more frequent software updates and "on-demand" style content...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Software patches, even full blown updates, don't take up that much bandwidth in the bigger picture. Plus they want to ensure updates come from them.

For content, rightsholders just do not want the consumers distributing their content, they want to regulate the distributionof it.

Plus many people dont have that much uplink bandwitdth.


----------



## squeakygoose (Apr 26, 2006)

Warner Bros. Seem to be ok with p2p...

I would rather watch their shows/movies through my TV with tivo than on my PC with bittorrent.

(can't post the link but there's an article on msnbc today.)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It would be their choice, and they'd set it up so that the network is controlled by them.


----------

